# Game Thread: Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Los Angeles Lakers] * *(40-36) *​

*PG * *S. Parker* - *SG* *K. Bryant* -* SF* *L. Odom* - *PF* *B. Cook* - *C* *K. Brown*


*
Lakers Individual Stats* 









 * @*​



















*[Phoenix Suns]** (49-25)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *J. Jones* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats* 








*Friday, April 7th - 10:30PM ET/8:30PM PT-[ESPN] - US Airways Center- Phoenix, AZ *








* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *[108.3] [41.6] [26.6] * 
*Opponents*- *[102.9] [46.2] [18.9] 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]* *S. Marion [21.5]* 
* [Rebounds]* *S. Marion [12.1]* 
*[Assists] * *S. Nash [10.5] * 
*[FG%]* *B. Diaw [52.5] * 
*[FT%]* *S.Nash [92.3] * 
*[3PT%] * *L. Barbosa  [45.4]* 
*[Blocks]* *S. Marion [1.8] * 
*[Steals]* *S. Marion [2.0] * 







*Lakers Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* LA* *[98.7] [41.8] [21.0] * 
* Opponents* *[96.6] [40.0] [21.1] *

*Statistical Leaders (a.k.a Bryant and Odom show)*
*[Scoring]** K. Bryant [34.8] * 
*[Rebounds* *L. Odom* *[9.1] * 
*[Assists] * *L. Odom [5.4] * 
*[FG%]* *L. Odom [47.6] * 
*[FT%]* *K. Bryant * *[85.3]*
*[3PT%]* *L. Odom [37.6]* 
*[Blocks]* *L. Odom [0.8] * 
*[Steals]* *K. Bryant [1.8]*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

For the love of god... ROLL INSIDE ON THE PICK AND ROLL DIAW... and FOR THE LOVE OF GOD HIT YOUR FREAKING OPEN THREES JJ, BELL, BARBOSA, and MARION... NASH CAN'T DO IT ALL ALONE...

/end rant

Just felt like getting that out, since it looks we're throwing our season away. These guys need some kind of jumpstart or something to get em awake come playoff time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe we should use Marion more on the pick n roll with Nash? It seems they got away from it and Diaw does it Marion more.


We NEED to make a statement. Next 2 games, we have to win. We go to Seattle, Sunday, and then next Thurs we play Dallas in PHX on TNT


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Let's go Suns. Just contain Kobe and we win.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns need to get going. 8 games left and their against weak opponents.
Maybe the Suns can pick up some momentum beating Lakers and Sonics.

No more let down Suns!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Steps: 

1. Go inside more. Less passing around the globe until we find the Mr. Open Man. Sometimes you just gotta drive in and see what happens. 

2. Less double teaming which results in tiredness on our offense. 

3. Be confident in your shots! 

We gotta win this.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm a little concerned with our play latley. We need to step the **** up...now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

this is another chance to take advantage of a team playing back to back. We ****ed up major last time when we lost to the Nets who came off a win against the Pistons. Now the Lakers coming off a loss to Denver that went into OT. We better snap out of this ****.

game is on ESPN following the Mavs-Spurs. Mavs need 2 more losses to not be able to tie with the record we had last yr. I've been secretly hoping they wouldn't match 62-20.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Help kick the Lakers out of the playoffs!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Time to get back to our winning streaks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

well, one way to get weather our troubles, play the Lakers :biggrin: 

64-52, Suns are up.

Bryant is doing everything or trying to. 30 pts at the half.

Nash has 16 pts 7 assists.

we're on fire too. I think 57%

Marion has just 2 pts I think (1-2). Is he sick of something? He hadn't seems too passive since the Pistons game. He was actually taking Prince off the dribble and went right around him while standing out on the 3 pt line for a monster dunk. And also just creating his shot more during that game.. Wish he would do that more often haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

so much for that thought, we're playing like **** again.


****. get your head out of the clouds. *******es.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 107-96. We fell asleep beginning of the 3rd. Our bench came in and got this win. We just sustained the lead in the 4th.

Seattle is next. And probably score in the 120s or so in that game.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't think many people understand the importance of this win. We've been struggling soooooooooooooooo much latey to the point that we even doubt ourselves if we can survive in the playoffs. We've got 50W baby. This is a great milestone. 

Some comments on tonight's game: 

1.) Tim Thomas = SUCKER. For god's sake, bench him and use Burke. I hate Burke but anything is better than what TT put on the table = zero. Freaking slow, no heart, no nothing. No offense, ZERO DEFENSE. I can't even begin to trash him. 

2.) Nash doesn't look right. He looked extremely tensed. 2nd half is terrible. He made a lot of mental mistakes. He tried to do some fancy stuff that led to turnovers on a 3v2 situation and then when he stepped in mid 4Q, he couldn't even dribble the freaking ball. I can tell Nash is absorbing tons of MVP pressure and blame for the sliding down. I can tell Nash wanted this win soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad and yet he didn't want to risk anything. His passing in the end was slow and he couldn't hit the shot. Luckily Nash's first half performance was good. We need Nash to be mentally prepared. I don't think he is there yet. He is definitely not in the playoff mode.

3.) Marion was corpse walking until 4th quarter when he got some ally-hoops which increased his adrenline. Overall, he was pretty much happy walking on the court. There was no confidence in his shooting and he was pretty lazy on offense/defense until late. 

4.) Diaw displayed another super value on national TV. He went inside a few more times which is good but I wonder why Nash no longer runs good pick&roll (inside) we saw last year with Amare? Is it because Nash lost the confidence in passing inside or it's more because Diaw/Marion all rotated out? I remember when Kurt Thomas was playing, Nash did run a few times with him. This is weird. Our whole offense revolves around OUTSIDE way too much IMO. Nobody was cutting in and only Barbosa wants to drive inside to score. I wonder what made all the changes? I even felt Nash and Diaw have some freuds going on.... was it because Nash scolded Diaw in public? weird. 

5.) Bell drove in a few more times today. I am glad he made the adjustment and did not live on 3pt all night long. 

Great win but I am not impressed.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Key to the Lakers. Let Kobe score, shut down everyone else. He might beat you one night with some crazy 80 point game, but more often than not, you'll win.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah, it would work if we just left Kwame alone, he seemed to be having trouble by himself.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Heh heh. Saw 7 guys get thrown out last night. Plus a big fight started in the crowd right after the final buzzer. Kudos to arena security last night.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They were probably girls fighting over who gets to **** Kobe in the hotel and try to pass it off as rape.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yay for Kobe! He scored 50.

Anyways, glad to see Nash getting back to himself.

He did have a few mistakes that aren't the normal Nash, but its all good.

And I guess people can't really say Marion is the MVP of this team. He had like 10pts.
Important, but not the most valuable player to the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Yay for Kobe! He scored 50.
> 
> Anyways, glad to see Nash getting back to himself.
> 
> ...



lol, he just had 32 against the Pistons. He slacked off last couple of games yeah. He's been sitting more I've noticed too. I think without him though we'd be just barely making the playoffs. Nash couldn't do it alone with this team. Or do it even with we still kept Joe Johnson. Marion was more valuable.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> lol, he just had 32 against the Pistons. He slacked off last couple of games yeah. He's been sitting more I've noticed too. I think without him though we'd be just barely making the playoffs. Nash couldn't do it alone with this team. Or do it even with we still kept Joe Johnson. Marion was more valuable.



I love Marion. But the Suns would be fine without him. 

Not as good, but they still be the 6th/5th seed without him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> I love Marion. But the Suns would be fine without him.
> 
> Not as good, but they still be the 6th/5th seed without him.


We'd be fine? as a 5th or 6th seed? Thats not fine.

He does everything for us. Imagine how bad we'd rebound without him? We're bad already Also, take away his 21 pts a night. Marion is the soul of this team. I would trade Joe Johnson/Q for him anyday of the week.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> We'd be fine? as a 5th or 6th seed? Thats not fine.
> 
> He does everything for us. Imagine how bad we'd rebound without him? We're bad already Also, take away his 21 pts a night. Marion is the soul of this team. I would trade Joe Johnson/Q for him anyday of the week.



I would too.

But alot of his rebounds come from the offensive end. 

I think Nash and Marion need to get on the same page heading to the playoffs.

Either Marion has a nice game or Nash does. They're both going to need to have nice games at the same time in the playoffs.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

SunsFan said:


> Anyways, glad to see Nash getting back to himself.
> 
> He did have a few mistakes that aren't the normal Nash, but its all good.


He seems hellishly tired. Just exhausted. Looked and sounded like death not even warmed up in the little post-game courtside interview. Is there any way to give him fewer minutes between now and the beginning of the Playoffs? I mean, y'all have the Division, and there's no way to catch San Antonio or Dallas for best record, so why not let Nash kick back and recoup before the post-season starts?

Laurie


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

endora60 said:


> He seems hellishly tired. Just exhausted. Looked and sounded like death not even warmed up in the little post-game courtside interview. Is there any way to give him fewer minutes between now and the beginning of the Playoffs? I mean, y'all have the Division, and there's no way to catch San Antonio or Dallas for best record, so why not let Nash kick back and recoup before the post-season starts?
> 
> Laurie


Hes probable rest the last game or two before the postseason.


----------

